# look new a3/s3



## vr6 power (May 25, 2000)

this is nice.... found in another forum. i want it. its coming right? anyone got the scoop. maybe with 3.2l vr6? or 2l turbo 4?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=424387


----------

